# Sports Car Revolution - Prelude owner OwN3D



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

It was probably a rerun, but who cares? 

Last night, on SCR, they had in a Prelude owner who'd spent a few $$ on improvements to his car - stereo upgrades beyond belief, new wheels/tires, some suspension work, and so on. I think they were pressed for time so they didn't rattle off eveyrthing. It looked OK, and wasn't one of those overdone monsters.

They brought the car to a dyno, and the dude was saying how he expected to see 190 HP. They ran the tests, and he ended up with 156. He was shocked, to say the least, and he blurted out that he'd spent $80,000 on everything.

Wow. Just goes to show you about a fool and his money. Wow. :rofl:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I LOVE the dyno segment on that show!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the best is when they show up at an autox for the first time expecting to kick azz, often to never be seen again after leaving the site with their tale between their legs :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I LOVE the dyno segment on that show!


Wish I still could watch that show.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

no mention of engine tuning "upgrades" :dunno: i doubt a new stereo will give you any hp increases. :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

HW said:


> no mention of engine tuning "upgrades" :dunno: i doubt a new stereo will give you any hp increases. :tsk:


What if it's that subwoofer tube shaped like a bottle of NOS!  :rofl:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

HW said:


> no mention of engine tuning "upgrades" :dunno: i doubt a new stereo will give you any hp increases. :tsk:


It's even worse if he adds a bunch of weight to the car with all these 'upgrades'


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> What if it's that subwoofer tube shaped like a bottle of NOS!  :rofl:


 :rofl: and i'll bet that he has the slowest prelude out there w/ all that extra weight plus probably wheels that are heavier than stock. :tsk:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

HW said:


> no mention of engine tuning "upgrades" :dunno: i doubt a new stereo will give you any hp increases. :tsk:


 Not even when you crank it with 50 megawatts and mount the 30 inch subwoofers pointed backwards? :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

:repost: 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54034&highlight=Sports+Car

That was a re-run. 

That was a really funny segment of the show. As I mentioned in the earlier thread, I think he acutally decreased HP with all those mods rather than add. :tsk:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

If that jackazz had any brains, he would have sold his Prelude and taken his $80,000 and bought an M5. Or...an M3 and used the rest of the extra $$$ for a vacation or two.

Shows you the types who do such silly things to their vehicles... :tsk:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

WileECoyote said:


> and he blurted out that he'd spent $80,000 on everything.
> 
> Wow. Just goes to show you about a fool and his money. Wow. :rofl:


Coulda had a P-car for that kind of money...NEW!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

That kills me as well. I don't have $80K laying around for play, even if I did, I surely wouldn't blow it on my car, let alone an older Prelude...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Motown328 said:


> If that jackazz had any brains, he would have sold his Prelude and taken his $80,000 and bought an M5. Or...an M3 and used the rest of the extra $$$ for a vacation or two.
> 
> Shows you the types who do such silly things to their vehicles... :tsk:


but not w/ the same pimpin' ICE! :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> :repost:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54034&highlight=Sports+Car
> 
> That was a re-run.
> ...


Yeah, I think I started TiVo'ing the episodes after I saw it mentioned somewhere (not here). The show's based in Canada somewhere.

As other people mentioned, for $80,000, you could just go buy a nicer car. That's what kills me most about the import tuner crowd. You can gussy up a Kia, for god's sake, but it's still a Kia underneath all that (another segment on the show is doing just that).


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

WileECoyote said:


> You can gussy up a Kia, for god's sake, but it's still a Kia underneath all that (another segment on the show is doing just that).


unless it's something like this


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I LOVE the dyno segment on that show!


I love Jaime (the dyno girl) :yumyum:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

HW said:


> :rofl: and i'll bet that he has the slowest prelude out there w/ all that extra weight plus probably wheels that are heavier than stock. :tsk:


If those were real Volks TE37's on the car, they actually weigh less than stock.

I find it hard to believe he really spend $80k, even if that's including the car. Maybe he meant $18k.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

elbert said:


> If those were real Volks TE37's on the car, they actually weigh less than stock.
> 
> I find it hard to believe he really spend $80k, even if that's including the car. Maybe he meant $18k.


80kcad=55kusd? :dunno: the show's canadian as someone said. plus everything in canada is more expensive than in the u.s. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

elbert said:


> I find it hard to believe he really spend $80k, even if that's including the car. Maybe he meant $18k.


$80K Canadian, but that still a bunch of money....


----------

